
Ask HN: Books vs. MOOCs - 1qazxsw23edc
What do you think is more valuable in learning new subjects? What should one focus on?<p>Personally, I learn more easily with MOOCs but retain more with books. Just want to know what is your preferred medium and why? Is there any research about it?
======
tedyoung
As a Java trainer/coach, I find books to be a great resource for learning, and
are woefully underused (under-read?). However, depending on what you’re
learning, feedback of whether you’re on the right track is important. MOOCs
are also useful, but the dropout rate is high, so be aware of that and ask for
help.

------
inaday
Love this question. I like both.

I find MOOCs difficult to finish if there isn't a community angle + strong
carrot or stick. YC Startup School offers carrot of getting into YC and the
stick of having certain privileges removed if you don't attend group sessions.

I love books but find it's harder to read a book front to back when there are
so many more engaging digital experiences out there.

Currently working on a startup called TLDR which summarizes the world's best
books for startup founders and teams.

Check it out if interested:
[http://www.hellotldr.com](http://www.hellotldr.com)

